
YouTube’s live TV service is now available for Apple TV devices - sniperjzp
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/1/16961904/youtube-tv-apple-availability-roku-streaming-service-app
======
mattbillenstein
It's a pretty great product IMO -- I just cut the cord, they have enough of
the sports content I didn't need cable anymore.

------
zhipj
Wow, just heard that they got on Roku's platform earlier today, this is a huge
move for YouTube!

